# BugFest Opinons



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

So what did everyone think of bugfest and what did you get??


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

prklivefoods said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So what did everyone think of bugfest and what did you get??


I thought it was EPIC! loads of stuff there ! really packed ! got an OBT and a house for 25 quid !


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what's a bugfest ?


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

BugFest is a reptile show in the southwest of england that was held today,

When i say reptile i really mean invert/arachnid show!!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

*S**mall*


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

AZUK said:


> *S**mall*


small as in what?? exhibitors or people coming through?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Absolute Crap !!!!! wont be going again for sure .

The people who run this wanna go take a peek at Doncaster and Kempton and then rethink .


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Absolute Crap !!!!! wont be going again for sure .
> 
> The people who run this wanna go take a peek at Doncaster and Kempton and then
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Way too small ,no choice ,hardly any stalls ,small venue ,

Its called Bugfest how did the guy selling home made birdboxes @ £20 each get a table . 

Complete joke ,been to bigger carboot sales .


----------



## shatner (Aug 25, 2011)

It was my first show so I didn't have any real expectations, but it seemed a bit cramped, I had real trouble even getting in to look at things at times. That said, I got what I went for, a geniculata, but given the show itself and the driving time, I'm not convinced I'd attend again.


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

i think it was a good morning spent for us but we have two kiddies that enjoyed the show & bouncy castle  

There wasnt many tables & a couple were taken up with bird boxes, crafts for the kids to do, face painting & hand cream or something... 

got some Ts & some scorps so we were happy


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Absolute Crap !!!!! wont be going again for sure .
> 
> The people who run this wanna go take a peek at Doncaster and Kempton and then rethink .



Stop messing about and say what you mean.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'm sad that this is my nearest one... Smaller than last year, less choice. As I dislike TSS, there really wasn't much spider choice for me. 
It needs more PR, there wasn't even a sign outside to tell people about it.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

wow some pretty negative feed back here? =S! I really didn't think it was that bad, but i am easily pleased ! There where lots of kids there having fun, which made me happy ! always nice to see kids having a good time ! There where a few different types of T's and lots of stick insects ! Me and my dad kept joking about how they might have tarantula's playing tenis becuase it was a sports centre :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Kind of glad I didn't go now....


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i thought it was a bit small tbh 
i did get a pair of african mantis for half price tho :2thumb:
oh and another false widow because they were the only true spiders i seen lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> * kids there having fun*, which *made me happy* ! *always nice to see kids having a good time* !


AHAHAHAHAHAHA.
I pretty much pee'd myself at this.

i always lower the tone

anyway, i think it's good to support these smaller shows, regardless of how mind-blowing they are. without support, they can't grow


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its a show that is aimed at kids getting them involved etc. i went a couple of years ago when it was tiny and thought how good it was set up for kids


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

spinnin_tom said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> I pretty much pee'd myself at this.
> 
> i always lower the tone
> ...


Got to agree with you on that,

Definately a lot of negative feedback but i dont think it was all that bad,

From a traders perspective i thought it was quite good,


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The guys that run bugfest are not going for the sell loads of livestock option. They are there to educate children and adults. the selling of livestock is a bonus


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

It was my first and I have to say I enjoyed it, yes it was small and there were some random stalls but everyone was friendly, there were some brilliant inverts that I hadn't seen before - periscope sticks - they are weird! and I got myself a nice little salmon pink toe. I'll prob be back next year helping my friends on their stall, there is only room for it to grow and get better. :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

sugarkane said:


> I got myself a nice little salmon pink toe. :



What exactly is a salmon pink toe ? 
Is it a giant 10 inch brown spider with little pink socks on ? LOL


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> What exactly is a salmon pink toe ?
> Is it a giant 10 inch brown spider with little pink socks on ? LOL


I think he's been conned


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I have to say if we have traveld long distance (travel for an hour as it was) I'd be very disapointed. 
My thoughts small but well layed out, got massively hot in there though. Friendly people willing to talk to you, My boyfriend said he got bardge out the way alot mainly by children, but thats not the organisors fault. I also didn't see and disabled Parking.

Proberly wouldn't go again though.


We then stopped off at a well know reptile shop and god it the worse shop I ever been in, even had a dead Gecko in there:gasp:

If I hadn't ,aged to get what I wanted at the show, it would have been a waste of a day realy.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

prklivefoods said:


> Got to agree with you on that,
> 
> Definately a lot of negative feedback but i dont think it was all that bad,
> 
> From a traders perspective i thought it was quite good,



Must have been a cracking day for you ,yours was the only table selling live foods win win for you .


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Stop messing about and say what you mean.


Errrr can you read - The organisers need to go and see what a proper show is eg Doncaster or Kempton get some ideas and rethink theres .

Do you understand now ???


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Must have been a cracking day for you ,yours was the only table selling live foods win win for you .


Actually i made a loss the only reason i went to the show was to show everybody the quality of the product i offer,

Its also prompted me to start a large scale breeding program, so by this time next year we will sell tubs at less than a pound.

I agree that there was some pointless tables i.e the birdtables but at the same time i did think there was a good selection of inverts on sale

So there seem to be some varied opinions of the show and i will be there again for sure :2thumb:

Also i wasnt the only table selling live foods, but i was the cheapest and sold the most stock!:no1:


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> I pretty much pee'd myself at this.
> 
> i always lower the tone
> ...


This show is a great show as it encourages new people to take an interest in our hobby and these are the people who can take the hobby forward as they grow up.
The show could be bigger and better if more people booked tables to sell their surplus stock and educate potential new bug keepers at the same time.
Not sure about bird boxes and hand creams etc.
Went last year and returned this year and I will support it next year too.
I did come home with several new tarantulas which I am pleased with!


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

Frosty2532 said:


> This show is a great show as it encourages new people to take an interest in our hobby and these are the people who can take the hobby forward as they grow up.
> The show could be bigger and better if more people booked tables to sell their surplus stock and educate potential new bug keepers at the same time.
> Not sure about bird boxes and hand creams etc.
> Went last year and returned this year and I will support it next year too.
> I did come home with several new tarantulas which I am pleased with!


Got to agree with you. I have been for the last couple of years. Yes it is small but I think it is important to support the smaller events. Its only 40 mins for me so not too bad. I would not travel a long distance to attend though. Only two traders selling Ts, plus a few Ts on Nick's stand. It is aimed at the kids really and they all seemed to be enjoying themselves. Got another 4 Ts, which is more than I planned - only slings though. A few very random traders. It did get incredibly hot after a couple of hours. I'll be there next year.


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> What exactly is a salmon pink toe ?
> Is it a giant 10 inch brown spider with little pink socks on ? LOL


How did you guess? Very rare, it's prone to athletes foot so spins it's own socks out of silk to prevent it spreading to all 8 feet. Apparently when their older they can do different colours but most stick to pink.


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

sugarkane said:


> How did you guess? Very rare, it's prone to athletes foot so spins it's own socks out of silk to prevent it spreading to all 8 feet. Apparently when their older they can do different colours but most stick to pink.


:lol2:


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

small show,got some good spiders from tss (alot cheaper than there web site) but fun,for with kids its a good cheap day out,the key is to get there early,i got there around 11 and was one of the first in,within the first half hour the tss stand was half empty with all the good stuff gone,needs more stalls but as others have said its good to support the smaller shows,the mantid stall was fantastic


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'm all for supporting smaller shows, I'll still go every year. Just wish the only spider filled stalls weren't TSS. Need to get some more traders in


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

nip99 said:


> small show,got some good spiders from tss (alot cheaper than there web site) but fun,for with kids its a good cheap day out,the key is to get there early,i got there around 11 and was one of the first in,within the first half hour the tss stand was half empty with all the good stuff gone,needs more stalls but as others have said its good to support the smaller shows,the mantid stall was fantastic


The mantis stall definately was brilliant


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I'm all for supporting smaller shows, I'll still go every year. Just wish the only spider filled stalls weren't TSS. Need to get some more traders in


There was a lady there with a spider stall, she breeds them herself, they were reasonably priced and she obviously loves them and is knowleable. Think they were called inchy winchy spider. I bought my sock wearing spider off her.:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> dislike TSS


why's that ?


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

sugarkane said:


> There was a lady there with a spider stall, she breeds them herself, they were reasonably priced and she obviously loves them and is knowleable. Think they were called inchy winchy spider. I bought my sock wearing spider off her.:whistling2:


Think she may have been the one next to me and they told me they had over 75 adults and 200 spiderlings at home still:gasp:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

sugarkane said:


> There was a lady there with a spider stall, she breeds them herself, they were reasonably priced and she obviously loves them and is knowleable. Think they were called inchy winchy spider. I bought my sock wearing spider off her.:whistling2:


Not sure who I bought my couple of spiders from, but may have been them. 



spinnin_tom said:


> why's that ?



Well in that situation, it's pretty rubbish just having one company to choose from. I have my reasons for not buying from them, and it annoys me that they have the run of the mill at smaller events. Definitely need to get some more traders in for the next show


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Not sure who I bought my couple of spiders from, but may have been them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it just needs people to attend and sell their surplus stock on the day and then it makes for a bigger and better show with more bugs to choose from.!


----------



## bluerose (Jan 20, 2008)

hey we are the incey wincey spider people lol we are hoping to launch our website soon, im glad people liked the stall.

The BTS meal and talks were on the same day in Bristol so some breeders may have not been able to come along if they had tickets for that.

We had a great time, everyone was really friendly and always great to have feedback so Thank-you 

we are hoping to launch our website soon, if anyone is interested i can post once it is finally finished.

(If the 'salmon pink toe'was brought from us then i think you may have got a little confused we were selling Lasiodora parahybana (salmon pink) spiderlings lol)


----------



## bluerose (Jan 20, 2008)

Also we brought livefood from prklivefoods at bugfest and have to say we were really impressed, great quality and great prices!!


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

bluerose said:


> (If the 'salmon pink toe'was brought from us then i think you may have got a little confused we were selling Lasiodora parahybana (salmon pink) spiderlings lol)


Yep it was you, no idea where toe appeared from :blush: By the way she's doing good :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Errrr can you read - The organisers need to go and see what a proper show is eg Doncaster or Kempton get some ideas and rethink theres .
> 
> Do you understand now ???


lets be fair now Donny isnt a bug show, and at last years there were only 3 sellers selling bugs, so from an invert point of view Donny is disappointing.
Fine if you want to look at table after table of python, corn snake and gecko, but disappointing for bugs.
Kempton....well a high proportion is deads and not my thing.

personally i think the smaller shows rock (Donny was much better before they moved) and if treated as a 'meeting' rather than a market they are great.

Personally, i dont go to the BTS to buy stuff (the best organised show in my opinion nowadays) , i go to catch up with old friends :2thumb:


----------

